# New Bristol Audax- 28th March 2010



## M_W_R_M (6 Nov 2009)

Hi folks, just thought you might like to know that I'm helping to organise an Audax that will start and finish in Long Ashton near Bristol next year.

100km and 200km route options both of which take in some lovely roads and views.

http://tinyurl.com/lvis-audax for more info and entry details.

Hope to see you there!

Marcus


----------



## Philip Whiteman (9 Nov 2009)

This sounds interesting. Great to see an information sheet by the way.


----------



## M_W_R_M (29 Nov 2009)

Here's a little animated promo for the event, hope you like it!

http://www.xtranormal.com/watch/5713273/


----------



## vorsprung (30 Nov 2009)

M_W_R_M said:


> Here's a little animated promo for the event, hope you like it!
> 
> http://www.xtranormal.com/watch/5713273/



I must say that that movie is...different

You can enter my audax here

http://www.aukweb.net/cal/calsolo.php?Ride=10-401

I haven't done all the website stuff yet


----------



## M_W_R_M (24 Jan 2010)

Thanks Vorsprung! Your event sounds superb so will have to check my calendar.
I've been working on a couple of other promo pictures for the LVIS Audax here. I'm hoping to get a really good turnout!


----------

